# Setting up breeding conditions for reds



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

My substrate is sand.
ph is above 7
temp at 79*
2 slate rock piles
lots of filtration

the shoal ranges from 6-7 inches and i have one 8 incher at least. i have 10 pygos all together

what do i need to do to get these guys to make some baby's lol

any information!! anything at all.

do i need a breeding mat,,
do i need to lower ph
raise temp
feed them certain foods.
??????????

any help at all.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

feed feed feed.....raise temp to 82-84 degrees.....large water changes of 50% once a week, sometimes 2 times....fill tank back with cooler water.....try to drop temp to 76-78 degrees with the cool water you put back in.....this will simulate rain when the rivers cool down and thats when they breed.


----------



## tileguy8 (Aug 1, 2006)

I believe if they ae ready to breed they will, if not they wont, its as much luck, you may have all the same sex, when they are comfortable and ready it will happen, i find with mine it doesnt matter what I do, feed or not, water changes, in my exsperiance none of these factors have made a difference, they have been laying eggs every one to two weeks ( sometimes twice in one week ) for the last 8 months, no matter what i do


----------

